# where to buy?



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

can some one tell me where to get some pure Ammonia ?


----------



## Trinidad (Nov 24, 2007)

Safeway worked for me. Just make sure it's 100% pure.


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

The Ace Harware house brand is safe.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

whats called? just pure ammonia at ace hardware or have another name to it? some time those people work there looking at u all weird when u ask them ammonia for aquarium lolz ....


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

It is just ammonia that has a ace logo on it. I think it says like 10% ammonia hydroxide


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks ..will stop and get it today


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

*cichlids _killer*, when you get it, would you be kind enough to post a picture of it for others to use for referance please?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yea for sure gotta be this weeken cause the store close when im getin off from work......if i cant find it at ace hardware i hope the people there know wat im talkin about  :dancing:  :dancing:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

shake the heck out of it and make sure it doesn't foam.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

ok here's the pic ...can some one tell me how much to put the tank ?????


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I have an 80 gallon and about 1-2 capfulls gave me 5-8ppm


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kudos on putting up a pic ... that'll help out a lot of people :thumb:


----------

